# standard vBulletin skin



## gaz (1 Oct 2009)

Getting a standard vBulletin skin on the site now


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2009)

Yes, I'm trying to establish whether the problems people are having are due to custom template changes, or whether they are server based.

Can anyone who has been having problems this morning clarify whether they are still having the same problems using this layout?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## zimzum42 (1 Oct 2009)

Had the vbulletin thing for a while, but it's back to normal now....


----------



## Dayvo (1 Oct 2009)

Admin said:


> Can anyone who has been having problems this morning clarify whether they are still having the same problems using this layout?



The only problem I experienced this morning was that the g/f had to go to work before I could . . . ! 

No, everything is running smoothly here, Shaun!


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2009)

- The forum url has changed, which you know
- All the discussion under the social groups has gone apart from the opening post

That's all I've seen so far.


----------

